#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός προστίμων του Ν.4178/2013

## amakond

Χρήσιμο εργαλείο!Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasog

οτι ειναι ζιπαρισμενο απαιτει κωδικο για να ανοιξει?

----------


## plethron

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## teo7771

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Ubiquites

Να σαι καλά φίλε είναι ένας πολύ καλός μπούσουλας για όσους ξεκινάνε τώρα.

----------

andr1941

----------

